# New Tattoo



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a very small tattoo ofa red rose with my partners name in it, however after discoveing his infidelity a few years ago I decided to have it covered. It took me a long time but finally I had it done.

I got another red rose with ... Jake written underneath










It is sore and you can see the bruising underneth. Its not finished either, I have to wait 3 weeks for it to settle then have it touched up..


----------



## lovelysydney (Mar 10, 2009)

Its beautiful!!! I LOVE that idea, just awesome. = )


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

neato but ouch. I want to get one, but Im to scared too...


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

aww i love it, such a beautiful idea 
xxx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The outline was painful "ouch" and I had to grit myteeth, the bloke Phil who did it kept asking if I was okay..

"I'm being brave" I told him.. and when he asked again I said "Ouch" lol what went through my mind was....... it will be worth it to get rid of Brian's name and have the new love of my life's name there instead.

The actual colouring was like a scratch and barely hurt at all. I am looking forward to when its finished.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

cool. where'd you get it done? (northampton?)

bruising looks sore. my tattoo never bruised but it was swollen for a while


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Its called "The Tattoo Club" owned by Phil who did my tattoo, its on Bridge St in Northampton and he has another shop on Wellingborough Rd.

He is a very good tattooist, he did the one of my horse as well


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

And he will always be faithful!


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Kay said:


> And he will always be faithful!


That's what I was going to say! haha  

Very sweet tattoo  My sister is probably getting one soon, and my mom was thinking of it as well. I'm going to let them go first so they can tell me about it, but if I ever got one I think it would have to have a greyhound in it somewhere. I absolutely adore my little man, my Chi, Oliver, but Juno, my italian greyhound, has really secured my love for sighthounds.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Its lovely and as Kay says he will always be faithfull. I love that idea, its great x


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah i know the place you mean. know a few people who have been to him. i ended up going to a place in london that i had recommended to me. was a great experience. hurt a lot but i'd still get another.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

ouch it looks sore, I've never had the guts to get a tattoo. I've always wanted one on my wrist.

It looks lovely.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ooh thats some bruising! did it bruise because you had it done over the old one?

ive got both my girls tattoed on me and altogether i have 7 tatoos. i love them, so addictuve x


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

that looks cool - my fiance is a tattoist so obviously i have a few! lol


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I got a tattoo done of one of my horses, said it now so gotta show ya










When I got this one done and the others I didn't have any swelling or bruising.

(His eye was corrected)

So you may be correct that it could be becuase I had a tattoo covered and maybe the tattooist had to go a little deeper to cover it. I dounno? 

Phil always puts cling film over the tattoo when its done and you can take it of after an hour. Well When I remembered ot take it off I noticed blood on my jumper "Darn" and it was still bleeding a little.

Has it put me off... not likely under the rose with Jake's name I am getting a tattoo of Jake done. 

So come show me yopur tattoo's I'd love to see them.

If I was a bloke I would have loads done.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

the horse is gorgeous!! i dont have clingfilm, i have tissue and as soon as i walk out the door it comes off!! I do love tattoos, maybe we should start a tattoo thread? x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The photo was taken before it was finished, looks even better now


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

you will have to get us a new pic x


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Your tattoos are lovely! I'd love to share the one I had done of Reuben...I've posted it before so...sorry if you'd already seen this!!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

No I have never seen it and it looks brilliant, where on you is it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow thats crazy! look how big that rose is. that bruise looks painful


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Why is it crazy and seriously its not that big either, where as the one of my horse is bigger than I expected it to be.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Reuben is on my left hip...the flowers are just above...paw prints and Nekos around that...I have about 15 tattoos...


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

what a cute idea! xxx


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Ouucchhhhh..... Looks lovely but pain full lol xxx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

love every ones tattoos  , this is mine 10 minutes after it was done ,its sugar's real paw print just neatened up and now she is past i will be getting 12 stars around it for each yr of her life .
im such a sook when it comes to needles ,i was only brave enough to get this done because she means so much to me .


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> love every ones tattoos  , this is mine 10 minutes after it was done ,its sugar's real paw print just neatened up and now she is past i will be getting 12 stars around it for each yr of her life .
> im such a sook when it comes to needles ,i was only brave enough to get this done because she means so much to me .


Awww that is lovely xxx
I wanted one of my daughter hand print with chico's paw print inside that x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

aww that would look so good  what a great idea.


----------

